# Cleaner Fluid.



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What does it do?
It says "It does not contain abrasives" so why do they have 3 levels. Normal, medium and heavy?
"For use on swirl marks, light scratches, tar spots and tree sap" so hows it work then on swirls if its not abrasive?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> What does it do?
> It says "It does not contain abrasives" so why do they have 3 levels. Normal, medium and heavy?
> "For use on swirl marks, light scratches, tar spots and tree sap" so hows it work then on swirls if its not abrasive?


I've had no joy with standard CF on swirls, personally think it's a touch of marketing BS (a shame) being added to a perfectly fine product in terms of what it achieves without being aggressive or difficult to use.

What does it do? - lots.
Superb paint cleaner, excellent polish albeit non-abrasive and the perfect primer for the associated wax...added to which it's a doddle to use and pretty much does what it says on the tin except the "swirl" thing.

You got swirls then Tosh?
If so then the medium CF is pretty good - still hard work by hand on Audi paint.

Dave


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi Dave, No where near as bad as janitors was. But i just couldn't work out how it could remove scratches if it wasn't abrasive.


----------

